# bluej



## mort3n (5. Jan 2004)

hi !

habe durch zufall euer forum gefunden...ich muss jetzt für mit java anfangen und habe da noch überhaupt keinen plan von ...ich möchte bluej benutzen weil mir diese dämlichen dos fenster unter windows total auf den keks gehen... ich hatte mir für blue schon die "anleitung" runtergeladen doch bin ich da auch nicht schlau raus geworden ... ich denke das hat damit zu tun dass mir das "java-prinzip" noch nicht richtig klar ist ...könnte mir vielleicht jemand anhand eines kleinen programms (hello world   reicht vollkommen) erklären wie ich bluej benutzen kann ...?

danke !


mort3n


----------



## Math55 (5. Jan 2004)

hi, also ich kenne bluej nicht, aber dieser code sollte sich IMMER und ÜBERALL kompilieren und starten lassen:


```
public class HelloWorld {
        public static void main(String[] args) {
            
            System.out.println("Hello World!");
        }
    }
```

sicherlich kannst du irgendwo in bluej einstellen, welches sdk er nutzen soll, oder? wenn du damit nicht klarkommst, nimm doch eine andere ide, wie zb eclipse. oder forte oder netbeans oder idea oder jcreator oder jedit oder nedit oder jbuilder personal oder visual age ......



gruß math55


----------



## mort3n (6. Jan 2004)

öh ? der code war mir schon klar ....  :wink:  ... ich weiss halt nur nicht wie man bluej benutzt ...ich habe z.b. den jcreator drauf ... da braucht man nur compilieren und ausführen und das wars ... das muss doch mit bluej auch irgendwie gehen ????!!!! trotzdem danke für deine antwort ....


----------



## StarSeven (6. Jan 2004)

Also ich kenne BlueJ auch nicht, aber wenn du damit nicht klar kommst warum benutzt du nicht einfach ne andere Entwicklungsumgebung (wie Eclipse)?


----------



## bummerland (6. Jan 2004)

guckst du hier:

http://www.bluej.org/help/help.html


----------

